# Probleme éclairage ibook G4



## m&m's (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Depuis que j'ai changé l'écran de mon ibook, l'éclairage est très faible et impossible de le régler par les bouton du clavier ou la barre de luminosité qui a disparu des préférences du moniteur, 
et dans les propriété de la carte vidéo il y a: aucun moniteur n'est connecté
comment résoudre ce problème ?

Merci.


----------



## Invité (20 Novembre 2010)

C'est l'inverter qu'il aurait fallu changer peut être ?


----------



## SadChief (20 Novembre 2010)

m&m's a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis que j'ai changé l'écran de mon ibook, l'éclairage est très faible et impossible de le régler par les bouton du clavier ou la barre de luminosité qui a disparu des préférences du moniteur,
> et dans les propriété de la carte vidéo il y a: aucun moniteur n'est connecté
> ...



D'abord: "aucun moniteur connecté" dans le System Profiler sous-entend "moniteur externe" - rien à voir avec le display du portable.
Ensuite: le nouvel écran, es-tu sûr qu'il était moins utilisé que celui dont il a pris la place? Il est du type rétro-éclairé par CCFL (Cold Cathode Fluorescent Lamp) qui a une durée de vie d'environ 10,000 heures en moyenne. A raison de 5 heures par jour, ceci donne une durée de vie de 6 à 7 ans.

Sadchief


----------



## m&m's (22 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponse, j'en conclu donc que l'écran est mort


----------

